# turtles



## kirandia (May 28, 2005)

hi guys, i have a tine (the size of a quarter) diamondback terrapin, and a friend wants to give me an african sideneck, are these compatible turtles?


----------



## kirandia (May 28, 2005)

anyone? please, i have to make this decision...


----------



## kirandia (May 28, 2005)

but the size of an african sideneck is about 8 "


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

more than likely no... the general rule for reptiles is... if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't do it. The size difference alone makes me nervous.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

go to turtletimes.com
im pretty sure you'll get more info there. it's a great site for turtle owners!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I used to mix turtles with different sizes but same species. And different species with the same sizes. I have never tried your situation before...


----------

